# Lizards > Chameleons >  best beginner

## ahunt037

what is the best beginner chameleon im looking to get one in the future and wanna do some research and if chameleon are as much of a pain as everyone says they are i figure i better start earlier than i did with ball pythons.... i started research on them after i bought mine lol 

thanks,
Anthony

----------


## PrettyInInk87

I'd have to say that the most common beginner Chams are Veilds and Panthers... They have similar care requirements and are the easiest to care for. Not saying they are easy. I have 2 Panthers myself and am in total love with them  :Very Happy:  There is a WONDERFUL forum all about Chameleons that I am a part of as well, Chameleonforums.com. I learned everything I know about Chams there!  :Smile:  It's awesome that you are doing your research first instead of jumping into it beforehand. Good luck!  :Very Happy:

----------

_ahunt037_ (06-13-2011)

----------


## ahunt037

wow just barely saw this ya i joined that site shortly after i posted this after just jumping into my first ball python without researching i definitely am researching first i just hope i dont go crazy buying chams like i did bp's

i think im gonna get myself a panther next reptile show i like the panthers pattern and i hear that they are more docile than veilids so that will probably be my next purchase, as long as i dont buy every single ball python i see between now and then i hate looking at kingsnake.com  :Sad:

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

I've had both Veileds and Panthers and I have to agree that they are both pretty good starter chams as long as you do your research first.  Just be sure to give them a nice variety of foods because they can easily get bored of the same thing if fed too much.

----------

_ahunt037_ (06-13-2011)

----------


## killerphade310

Most veiled chams are really mean especially the one i had but they have the easiest care requirements like the panthers. The chameleons i like the most was the jacksons , the ones with the 3 horns on their heads and their requirement isnt really that hard u just gotta have a higher humidity for them but they have a real kool personality :p

----------

_ahunt037_ (06-14-2011)

----------


## DC Reptiles

I've had a few differnt Cham. and I have to say, I had an easier time with my veilds. My females where always nice unless gravid, my males thats a different story. I think either panther or veild would be a good choice, just try not to bother to much, they are more a look but dont touch pet.

----------

_ahunt037_ (06-14-2011)

----------


## ahunt037

thanks all ya the look but dont touch will be extremely difficult for me im gonna wanna play with them lol which one do yall find has really pretty colors out of the panthers?

----------


## ahunt037

Well I finally went and got my self a cham got him from tiki reptiles at the phx reptile EXPO this past weekend he is a 2 month old nosy be panther and he is awesome thanks for ur help ill post up some pictures later tonight then some better ones in a week or two once he has fully settled in thanks again

----------


## mainbutter

Go spend some time on a few chameleon forums.  When my gf wanted to get a panther cham, that was the best source of information for her.

Panthers aren't hard to take care of, but they do have higher time requirements and are a bit pricier in husbandry costs when compared to most snakes.  I highly recommend investing in a timed spraying system such as a mistking to keep any chams well hydrated.

----------

_ahunt037_ (11-21-2011)

----------


## perfectpythons

I own and breed jacksons and there the best. They just chill on your hand. Just put a heat lamp and a automatic mister in a screen cage and your set. I also cage there diet up every two days with lively animals such as roaches, grasshoppers and crickets. Also use mealworms, hornworms, and mine LOVE silkworms. Good luck  :Wink:

----------


## CaitJaye

My first Cham was a Senegal. Their smaller then panthers and veileds by far, about palm length excluding the tail. But mine was super friendly and it took a lot to stress her out. Plus they get some real nice color patterns. They are pretty cheap, only about 50 bucks, and are great with hand feeding. I would always recommend one if you wanna start out small.

----------


## SoCal Pythons

Personally, since i breed veileds and panthers i would say that veileds are the best to start out with. But, if you are willing to spend money i would definitely get a panther! They both require the same treatment or attention and they are so addictive once you get one!

----------

